# where can i go to build my website



## moneymadness (Dec 3, 2009)

where is the best & easiest place, if i'm building the website myself and cheapest place to go to build my website. i have 5 t-shirts designs for the men & 4 for women. want something very simple.go to my website and show all my t-shirts.also very easy to order from.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Bigcartel.com


----------



## whitetshirts (May 7, 2010)

aesist.com, they are designing our ecommerce website cottonwhitetshirts.com, they have very low prices, send directly email to darvin AT aesist.com


----------



## the_um (Sep 25, 2009)

taricp35 said:


> Bigcartel.com


Vouched. Big Cartel is a great start. You can choose from 2 themes if your a member, and if your a member you can put your own domain. Also you can edit the website with CSS.
If you want a clean looking site, go with bigcartel.

In addition, if you getting your domain off godaddy; don't use their store thingie. I used it for 2 weeks, and got my money back...


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

webs.com awardspace.com


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Storenvy.com is very similar to Big Cartel only it is 100% free no matter how many products you have and it is still completely customizable. I have been using it for my storefront and I have no complaints. They even have a built in tracking system that shows you how many visits per day and what pages/products people viewed. It also shows you what countries your visitors are coming from along with any keywords typed into search engines that led people to your store.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

AngrySpade said:


> Storenvy.com is very similar to Big Cartel only it is 100% free no matter how many products you have and it is still completely customizable. I have been using it for my storefront and I have no complaints. They even have a built in tracking system that shows you how many visits per day and what pages/products people viewed. It also shows you what countries your visitors are coming from along with any keywords typed into search engines that led people to your store.



I wanted to try it but I don't like having storevny in my web address. Not really a big deal for some but I just don't like that.


----------



## wedydit (Mar 10, 2010)

AngrySpade said:


> Storenvy.com is very similar to Big Cartel only it is 100% free no matter how many products you have and it is still completely customizable. I have been using it for my storefront and I have no complaints. They even have a built in tracking system that shows you how many visits per day and what pages/products people viewed. It also shows you what countries your visitors are coming from along with any keywords typed into search engines that led people to your store.


i've also noticed store envy advertises other brands in your check out page not something i wanted on my site


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

If you want the cheapest, you should either go with BigCartel or Storenvy. That's by far the most cost effective solution. Is it the best? No, not always. But if you're looking for a good place to start, look there.


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

Easiest I think is shopify.


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

with any of the cheap or free sites there is a catch. your best bet is finding a designer who will cost more upfront but will create a professional page that will build confidence in your brand. when we build sites for our clients we create pages that allow them to add products easily and the transition from site to store is seamless due to custom themes on the store. It's the details that will ensure that they hit the buy button instead of navigating away thinking "will I really get this shirt?"


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

a friend of mine used pageBuzz Website Hosting & Small Business Websites for $10/month and is very happy...multi choices and total cost is $10 a month


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

With all of these template sites what is keeping your customer from navigating to a competitors site and thinking it is yours?


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Not much.. I've held my tongue a lot on the matter in order to not offend certain people.


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

People need to be offended occasionally.


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh trust me, I've kept it in mind.. And eventually I'm sure it'll become too much to hold in, and I'll end up posting a topic (and probably get in trouble for it lol)


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

Think of it like a pond... if someone doesn't stir up the water eventually it goes stagnant with mosquitoes and leaches. Start throwing some rocks and maybe... just maybe people will embrace well designed sites, shirts, and creativity in general.


----------

